# The best book/podcast for ttc?



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

What have you found to be the best, easiest to read/listen to and most helpful book or podcast on conceiving? More generic items rather than specialist (ie IVF, PCOS, etc) appreciated as they have wider appeal!


----------



## maybee (May 19, 2011)

I have found any of the relaxation CDs good to help relax me as I've quite a stressful job and often find it difficult to sleep and unwind. The Zita West CD - 'Getting pregnant naturally' is quite good...actually haven't heard it the whole way through as I keep falling asleep before its over...although she does say that even if you fall asleep the message is still getting through to you!


----------

